# Cane sugar substitute



## beno1 (10/1/14)

My recipe for an AG pale ale calls for 600gms of cane sugar . Is there a substitute for this? And will the substitute make a difference in the final result . I cant rind cane sugar at any of my local brew shops or super markets.


----------



## twizt1d (10/1/14)

its just regular sugar, same shit you put in your coffee


----------



## beno1 (10/1/14)

tonesbrew said:


> its just regular sugar, same shit you put in your coffee


So just raw sugar will be ok?


----------



## beno1 (10/1/14)

beno1 said:


> So just raw sugar will be ok?


 or dex?


----------



## twizt1d (10/1/14)

yep, id probably go for dex but either would be fine


----------



## beno1 (10/1/14)

Yeah i will just use dex then. I dont want it to thin it down to much tho but shouldnt be a drama with only 600gms.


----------



## carniebrew (10/1/14)

Wait up. Dextrose is corn sugar, not cane sugar. Cane sugar, as tones said, is just regular sugar...white sugar, raw sugar, castor sugar.

But dextrose is a little different, and you need a touch more of it to achieve the same fermentables. Around 5% more I believe. Just use plain old white or raw sugar, as called for by the recipe.


----------



## twizt1d (10/1/14)

aslong as its only a small % you shouldnt notice the difference between either

why not do away with the sugar completely and mash lower? last CPA i did got down to 1.006
lower mash will need longer to convert though, if you go that way give it atleast 90 mins


----------



## carniebrew (10/1/14)

I was guessing it's a kit brew, given the recipe wants that much sugar, and the OP is still getting his head around sugar types?


----------



## beno1 (10/1/14)

Its an AG recipe . Just a simple CPA.


----------



## beno1 (10/1/14)




----------



## beno1 (10/1/14)

I am only doing a 9 litre batch of this as i have only just started AG . And an experimenting


----------



## JDW81 (10/1/14)

beno1 said:


> Its an AG recipe . Just a simple CPA.


You'll need to add sugar then, integral to the recipe. Raw sugar, castor sugar or plain old white sugar will all work fine. Steer clear of dex for this one.

JD


----------



## beno1 (10/1/14)

I am only doing a 9 litre batch of this as i have only just started AG . And an experimenting


----------

